# Found A Few Old Pics



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Jul 2015)

And scanned them...................

'Yours truely' & the other Richard Thackray
Blimey!, he does look young there

I still see him (his brother & parents) at fell-races, the one linked here was in 2013
(Bingley Harriers _'Harriers v Cyclists'_) *
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAD8wE/r_3wpgvWr0c/s720-Ic42/DSC_0581.JPG




A friends Yeti FRO, early '90s'
My Pace just creeping into frame
Otley, by the Public Toilets, at the start of Farnley Lane



Richard Thackray, again
Post Hill (I think?)
Circa 1992-1993



Simon Burney(?)
National Trophy CX
Temple Newsam
Leeds
November 1989



Caroline Alexander
A NEMBA, or BMBF event?
1993-1995?




David BAker
NEMBA, or BMBF, event
1993-1995?



Jez Avery
St ives Estate
Bingley
NEMBA event(?) early 90's




Sally Hibberd(?)
On a Zinn




Caroline Alexander
Again




* he bet me by a considerable margin (just like he used to when I rode CX against him - when he was a Senior)
Me, at the same event
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAD898/D_KBB7Bh8HU/s720-Ic42/DSC_0779.JPG


----------



## mustang1 (22 Jul 2015)

Awesome stoppie on the tandem!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Jul 2015)

mustang1 said:


> Awesome stoppie on the tandem!



He was actually propelling it backwards!


----------



## Hugh Manatee (22 Jul 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> He was actually propelling it backwards!



The Switzerland Squeaker?


----------



## raleighnut (22 Jul 2015)

mustang1 said:


> Awesome stoppie on the tandem!


Going by where his feet are he's just about to bail.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jul 2015)

Hugh Manatee said:


> The Switzerland Squeaker?


I think that's the one?

A few more;

John Tanner, trying out MTB racing, at Post Hill (same race as Richard Thackray, on the purple Pace)



Richard Thackray, again
Tong (aka 'ParkWoods')





Deb Murrell (Off-Road kit)
Looking not in the slightest intimidated by all the Sport/Senior riders around here



Barrie Clark (Raleigh), Nick Craig (Peugeot), Tim Davies? (hidden from view)



Phil Anderson



Max Sciandri, & Phil Anderston
Kellogs Tour



Thomas Frischnect
Nations Cup
Roundhay Park
Leeds (late 1991 - run on the '92 World Cyclo-Cross Championship course, as a 'tester')



Eddy Merckx, being accosted by some hairy chap



Max Sciandri (this, & Eddy, were at a Leeds Classic)


----------

